# Got the all clear to donate eggs! phew



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just needed to share this with someone. 

We have had all out blood tests back clear! 

So, just called the clinic to tell them and get the Dr's to fax it over to them and then the search is on for someone who wants my eggs! 

Yipppe - it is starting!


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

*  Congratulations *

This is such good news! Good Luck with your treatment and congrats on being able to help another couple make their dreams come true.

LOL Gen xOx


----------

